# Opera



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello which opera is that? Is it Italian or French?


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

It's the Intermezzo from Cavalleria Rusticana by Pietro Mascagni, Italian.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

File attachment removed per originating member request on 21-Jun-09

Thread closed as it serves no further purpose.


----------

